# Any Virginia hams...



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

... eastern W. Va. hams or northern N.C. hams care to organize a 2 meter coms test?

I can hit repeaters in Lexington, Danville, Charlottesville, and Buckingham C.H. Thats pretty much N,S,E,& W of my location.

Anyone in Va., or in W.Va. or N.C. that can hit any of those repeaters want to give it a try, just step right up. :wave:


----------

